# Biogen



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just want to say hello to our new sponosr Biogen. I didn't even know they sponsored here until now. I ordered from them last week and received my order after a few days. Amazing delivery time and customer service. I will create a new thread with my findings.

Guys check out their stuff... amazing prices and what I hear great quality. Bottles look professional and top notch. Pay special attention to their blends. I have just ordered blend 400. It's 250mg test e and 150mg tren e. There are many... also the new x series blends... some interesting combinations. Gonna start mine in about a month or so will let you know how I find them.


----------



## Jello (Nov 10, 2010)

That X-Series is surprising. I was having a hard time believing that you could get dosages that high without it hurting, but they figured out how. Good stuff, glad they are here.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 18, 2010)

I seen a thread on there new X-tabs. Wasnt sure exactly what they were but it looked like little cookies 
Do they have a basic line-up of tabs? Or is x-tab just one certain tab?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> I seen a thread on there new X-tabs. Wasnt sure exactly what they were but it looked like little cookies
> Do they have a basic line-up of tabs? Or is x-tab just one certain tab?



Hi Raj, really good to hear from you. Yeah they have a basic line up of tabs... the usual. Then there are the blends and usual stuff plus the x-series. I will PM you with some useful info. Speak soon my friend


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 19, 2010)

That's cool to hear about Biogen.  Sounds like they're doing some interesting things.


----------



## Jello (Nov 19, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> I seen a thread on there new X-tabs. Wasnt sure exactly what they were but it looked like little cookies
> Do they have a basic line-up of tabs? Or is x-tab just one certain tab?



It's not real specific on their website as to what compounds they are, but it looks like a combination tab like their oil line.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have only just realized what you meant about the x-tabs. Never noticed them before. They do look very interesting. Will have to wait and see how they put them together.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't want to comment too much but I am not impressed. Guys if your gonna order online do your research. Sure even great companies will have nonsense said about them and get bad reviews due to various reasons. But like I said just research before you buy. Sometimes professional packaging and service means fuck all. Alin all the way... amazing products and tried and tested... just don't get stealth supertest


----------



## gun (Apr 27, 2011)

biogen and alin top notch no doubt!!! great delivery from both, real stuff.


----------



## MPMC (Apr 29, 2011)

I have personally heard nothing but bad reviews from biogen and most guys I know that have tried it, just ended up tossing it in the trash. Im not suprised to read that you werent impressed.


----------



## mgkc155 (Apr 29, 2011)

on JUICEDMUSCLE biogens test 400 and deca were tested-the test 400 had only like 25 mg test prop in it and i dont remember exactly but i believe the deca had a small amount of test prop in it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 29, 2011)

mgkc155 said:


> on JUICEDMUSCLE biogens test 400 and deca were tested-the test 400 had only like 25 mg test prop in it and i dont remember exactly but i believe the deca had a small amount of test prop in it.



Exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if all their injectables were just alittle test p. So many bad reviews. So many mixed reviews... people saying orals are good. My friend took t400 and nothing. I would never go above 350mg tren. When I have done 300mg I didn't get bad sides but trust me I knew it was tren. I ended up going upto 600mg on Biogen's tren e and nothing. I ended up doing alot of test and nothing. 

Went on Geneza test e at 500mg and felt the differnece in weeks. I have a friend about to try their winny tabs so will let people know how they go.


----------

